# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Heater Error, Extruder Overheat?

## Bassna

Hello there. Wondering if anybody could help me with this problem I'm having. I recently started getting these 2 errors, and now it finally stopped my print in the middle of printer with the same error. I took the bottom off and looked around but don't see any burnt issues or anything. I'll include the 3 photos. The only extruder hooked up is the left side. 

When the print stopped mid-print, it showed my right extruder temp being high (I have no right extruder hooked up). I'm wondering if it's something with that wire maybe 

https://gyazo.com/706297d7e3ed12f9e8a3e26381f31254
https://gyazo.com/1e55b1d10dbccf575ac3253f28b0185b
https://gyazo.com/05facc5174ad30a1ca4c71591206a3b7

----------


## printbus

I'm not familiar with CTC printers, but there certainly could be an issue with the missing temperature sensor for the right-side extruder if the printer firmware is expecting it to be there.   Is there a control panel or firmware means to disable the second extruder?

I'm finding conflicting information on whether CTC printers use a thermistor on the hot end or a thermocouple.  If it uses a thermistor, the thermistor resistance goes up with temperature.   If the thermistor isn't there, it is as if the thermistor is very high resistance, or reading a very high temperature.  This would result in the overtemp error.  That, however, would be an error I'd expect the printer to have right away, not waiting until mid-print.   

If your printer uses a thermocouple, then maybe that thermocouple input on your electronics is floating around with nothing connected to it, and the electronics eventually picks up a higher voltage on it than normal, tripping the temperature error.  

The easiest path forward is likely to connect at least the temp sensor part of the right-side extruder to your electronics.

----------


## Bassna

> I'm not familiar with CTC printers, but there certainly could be an issue with the missing temperature sensor for the right-side extruder if the printer firmware is expecting it to be there.   Is there a control panel or firmware means to disable the second extruder?
> 
> I'm finding conflicting information on whether CTC printers use a thermistor on the hot end or a thermocouple.  If it uses a thermistor, the thermistor resistance goes up with temperature.   If the thermistor isn't there, it is as if the thermistor is very high resistance, or reading a very high temperature.  This would result in the overtemp error.  That, however, would be an error I'd expect the printer to have right away, not waiting until mid-print.   
> 
> If your printer uses a thermocouple, then maybe that thermocouple input on your electronics is floating around with nothing connected to it, and the electronics eventually picks up a higher voltage on it than normal, tripping the temperature error.  
> 
> The easiest path forward is likely to connect at least the temp sensor part of the right-side extruder to your electronics.


Hey there. Thanks for all the info, I just tried to hook up the extruder again. First I got a N/A on the right extruder. I wiggled the wire on the extruder and rebooted the printer, and it was showing the right extruder again. Not long after though, the errors popped back up. So obviously my problem is something with the right extruder wiring? If so, that's fine because I don't want the right side hooked up anyway. Would you happen to know the route I should take (maybe on my picture) to get rid of the problem, maybe unplug any wiring that goes to the right extruder in the first place? Thanks again.

----------


## printbus

Unfortunately, not being familiar with the CTC electronics or firmware, I'm not sure I can offer much for help. The only suggestion I have would be to try, as a test, swapping the thermistor/thermocouple connections for the two extruders at the electronics. Presumably the problem would move with the wiring, which would at least confirm the issue is in the wiring for that extruder.

----------

